# 三观正



## andyhu

例如现在流行的说法是这个人三观很正
英语里怎么说呢 have a correct outlook on the world, life and values? 英语母语的人能听懂吗？会不会太 formal?


----------



## hx1997

感觉 correct 这词太强了，你不能说和你三观不同的就是 incorrect，太 judgemental。（所以普世价值是 universal values，到处都有的价值观）


----------



## andyhu

改成 righteous 了，有没有更精准的符合母语者习惯的说法？普世价值感觉好像是搞意识形态那一套，这个词已经变味了啊


----------



## Skatinginbc

three proper views: proper views of life, of values, and of the world.


andyhu said:


> have a correct outlook on the world, life and values? 英语母语的人能听懂吗？


能懂


andyhu said:


> have a correct outlook on the world, life and values?...会不会太 formal?


不会


hx1997 said:


> 你不能说和你三观不同的就是 incorrect


同意


----------



## andyhu

谢谢大家，那把 correct 改成 righteous 的话合适吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

worse, 更不合适


----------



## andyhu

那最清晰直观的方式应该怎样讲呢？Have good values?


----------



## Skatinginbc

andyhu said:


> 那最清晰直观的方式应该怎样讲呢？





Skatinginbc said:


> proper views of life, of values, and of the world.


“三观正”也就指世界观、价值观、人生观是为大众所接收，所认可的。
proper: (1) socially acceptable (为大众所接收的), (2) appropriate or suited for some purpose, up to a required or regular standard (达标准, 能被认可, 能被同意许可的 acceptable).


----------



## rspcaf

This guy has correct "three values".


----------



## brofeelgood

A right-minded person.


----------



## andyhu

谢谢大家！能否再问下网络流行语里常见的 三观不合 怎么说？


----------



## SuperXW

“三观不合”需要语境。既然知道了“三观”，那整句就不难翻译。
比如“我们三观不合”，可以说 We have different views of life, values, and the world.



rspcaf said:


> This guy has correct "three values".


B/W/H?


----------



## brofeelgood

To have incompatible values.


----------



## andyhu

I've heard a new translation about 三观正. How about "have a good moral compass"?


----------

